# Giro Tuneups (skullcandy) replacement parts



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2011)

got my son a set of Giro tuneups (replacement pads with built in speakers for Giro helmet). use/abuse this season has left the cable that connects the pads to the ipod frayed at the volume/mute control.  Called Giro and they don't have replacement cables (they did offer me a full refund tho), does anyone know a good source for something like it?  NOTE - paid $12.99 for the kit originally.


cable i need is the lower right one.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 5, 2011)

They don't stand up to use, never mind abuse.

I've given up on using that cable and I just use a standard 3.5mm audio male to male cable I picked up at radio shack and haven't had any problems.

You lose the volume and muting controls, but I'll take that in exchange for functional sound any day. (and I just mute / control volume from the iPod itself).

-w


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2011)

Not the greatest cable design.  They do not take cold very well.  I made my own out of silcone coated wire that I got from McMaster/Carr.  It is good to -70F.  I have seen some cables on line with volume and mute controls.  If I find them.  I will post.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2011)

WJenness said:


> You lose the volume and muting controls, but I'll take that in exchange for functional sound any day. (and I just mute / control volume from the iPod itself).
> 
> -w





Puck it said:


> I have seen some cables on line with volume and mute controls.  If I find them.  I will post.



the volume/mute is key, he has an older ipod that doesn't have the volume buttons on the side so to change it he'd have to keep pulling it out of the pocket every time. i gave him a cable, minus the control, but he scoffed at it (being the teenager that he is).


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10218&cs_id=1021811&p_id=6753&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2011)

Or this

http://www.amazon.com/Griffin-Technology-Auxiliary-Inline-Control/dp/B001UGXC8K


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 7, 2011)

Skull Candy is crap! My cable shorted after 5or 6 uses, I replaced it with a Radio Shack cable and the wire inside of the helmet shorted right after that. I also bought a couple pairs of ear buds and those didn't last long either. Their quality is horrible so I'll never buy another skull candy product again. 

Good luck finding replacement parts because you will need them.


----------

